# Can i use these as a Calcium Fert?



## tankfreak (Aug 16, 2005)

Can I use these pills i picked up at Walgreens? If not is there anything else I can use thats cheap and accessible?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The only thing you want in there is the calcium carbonate. None of that other stuff---titanium dioxide???---Camauba wax???---sounds particularly useful, and what is it for, anyway? You can probably get a 5 lb bag of ground limestone, which is a mixture of calcium carbonate and magnesium carbonate, for less.


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Find some Quik Joe Ice Melt. It's got only what you want in it.
There are other ice melts that are calcium carbonate only...


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Ice melts are calcium chloride, CaCl2. Very soluble, but not calcium carbonate.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Titanium Dioxide is a very popular white dye. It is probably THE most popular white dye, AFAIK.

-Dustin


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Oops! That's what I meant.....CaCl2!


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

> If not is there anything else I can use thats cheap and accessible?


Dolomite, Gypsum.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

tankfreak said:


> If not is there anything else I can use thats cheap and accessible?


You can use CaCl2 and MgSO4 to raise your tank's Gh level. They are easy to use and available through http://www.gregwatson.com/DryAquaticFertilizers.asp While there, you may want to pick up other fertilizers to save on shipping if you don't have them already.


----------

